# HBO HD Missing



## Josepie (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all, after finally setting up my Tivo with my new cable card, and getting everything working together (hours on phone with Comcast tech support) I seem to be missing some HBO HD channels. Not all, just some 3 - 4 maybe. Anyone else experience this? Or know how to fix? Based in or around the Chicago-land area.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Could you be more specific than "some"? Are you receiving "HBO HD"? Which channels are missing or are only SD?


----------



## Josepie (Jan 8, 2017)

I was under the impression that all HBO channels are HD! Is that not true? I can only see 2 HD channels for HBO. I see HBO2 and HBO Zone in HD, thats all. Somewhere around channel #188


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Better than our West Central Illinois Comcast outpost, where we only get "HBO HD."

You may want to sort your channels in the Grid Guide by channel name, to ensure you're seeing all your HBO channels.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You'll want to make sure the Xfinity On Demand for TiVo app works, for access to all available HBO content in HD.


----------



## Josepie (Jan 8, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> You'll want to make sure the Xfinity On Demand for TiVo app works, for access to all available HBO content in HD.


Yeah, Xfinity on-demand does not work either. is this possibly related to the non HBO HD issue? I sorted by name and only see the 2 HBO HD options I have.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Ask Comcast to re-pair the card and ask them specifically that they did send the hit signal didn't they.

After that get the TiVo to call home.
Also during setup when it asks you about premium channels make sure you say all of them (you can remove the others later). This is what I had to do twice to get on demand to show up.

I have Comcast in Seattle and have maybe 4 of my 8 HBO channels in HD.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Better than our West Central Illinois Comcast outpost, where we only get "HBO HD."
> 
> You may want to sort your channels in the Grid Guide by channel name, to ensure you're seeing all your HBO channels.


My feed only has the main channels for HBO, MAX, and Starz in HD. All others are SD. The "children" also share the same QAM frequency. It's not an accident.

But, I get HDNET Movies on my basic tier. 1080i, no commercials and no bleeps or bluring of nudity. That might be an accident.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Same here Only HBO is HD.. The other HBO channels are all SD


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Josepie said:


> I was under the impression that all HBO channels are HD! Is that not true? I can only see 2 HD channels for HBO. I see HBO2 and HBO Zone in HD, thats all. Somewhere around channel #188


Someone else reported something similar recently and it was a pairing and/or account configuration issue (especially if you aren't getting on demand).

Scott


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Cox in Meriden CT has 6 of 8 in hd. Showtime not so good. maybe half the channels come in hd


----------

